# 2021 TIDEWATER 1910 BAYMAX $37,805.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST BAY FISHING BOATS AROUND FOR 19FT HAS TONS ROOM , LOTS OF STORAGE, AND SEATING LIVE WELLS, AND INSULATED FISH BOX, POWERED WITH A YAMAHA F115LB MOTOR CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY 361-758-2140 $ 37,805.00






































































*


----------

